# Radiohead or Coldplay



## nb3004 (Jul 28, 2003)

Which band is better?, ive given it a lot of thought and i cant come to a conclusion


----------



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

My favorite classic band is Pink Floyd.  My favorit modern band is Tool.

So I'm no help. Nyah!


----------



## Randman (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree with Arden.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 28, 2003)

I cant get into Pink Floyd i like a few songs like Breathe and Money but there are a lot of others i really dont like


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 28, 2003)

I love both...but radiohead is better.


----------



## monktus (Jul 28, 2003)

Radiohead are much much better. I quite like Coldplay but they do fairly bland pop with the odd standout track (Like their current single). In terms of innovation, songwriting and musicianship I'm afraid they're not a patch on Radiohead.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 28, 2003)

i dont necessarily agree, i think Radiohead is a better band musically and in innovation, but Coldplay has more than the occasional standout song, i actually see it the other way where most of their songs are solid and there are one or two tracks i dislike.  Also Coldplay doesnt have as many records so they could produce more experimental stuff in the future.


----------



## Randman (Jul 29, 2003)

Come back in a few years and see if either band is around.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 29, 2003)

Radiohead will be around in some form or another...they don't enjoy the obvious fan base that Coldplay does (it's not often you'll hear about radiohead on MTV), but they have a huge niche audience. They're have something of a cult following, whereas Coldplay tends to attract the Good Charlotte/Britney Spears loving MTV crowd.


----------



## bogd (Aug 3, 2003)

both are good bands, but Radiohead will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Trip (Aug 3, 2003)

Radiohead not only makes amazing music, their music videos are really mind teasing. But then again, so are coldplay's. So...I'm gonna have to vote for...

Coldhead.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 3, 2003)

yeah both do make cool videos, the first time i saw the video for "The Scientist" i almost cried (while not really, but it was really good).


----------



## habilis (Aug 3, 2003)

I was raised on radiohead, the early masterpieces I mean, like The Bends and OK Computer are 2 of my top 10 albums of all time. I don't know why but my brainwaves won't let me like Coldplay as much as radiohead. I guess I gotta work on that.


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Here, I'll help.

Go into the room in your house that has the biggest sound system.  Put a Coldplay CD in, turn the volume about halfway up as far as it will go (like if it goes up to 30, turn it to 15), and push the play button.

If that doesn't work, pop OK Computer in and repeat.


----------



## Androo (Aug 4, 2003)

I like coldplay, i find radiohead a bit odd sometimes (like one of their cds was all just not good stuff).
The current album is good.

I like Coldplay's video for the scientist, its very clever, it's all backwards, and you find out what actually happened in the end.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

yeah i love that video, i think im gonna make a version of it where i am in the lead singers shoe's, doing similar stuff in the video, for my girlfriend since she likes them so much


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

> ike one of their cds was all just not good stuff).



btw  Androo which albumn of their's did you not like?


----------



## macgeek_spiro (Aug 5, 2003)

I don't mind either but I have two of Coldplay's albums and only one Radiohead album. It's not really what I'm into but if I had to choose... the final vote would be given to...Coldplay.


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

I like the Show Me How To Live video from Audioslave.  It got banned on MTV because a bike cop gets knocked off the road.  Kinda stupid, what with Jackass and all the other 5h17 they show on TV.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

i am starting to get tired of all the crappy Rap videos MTV shows, they are all the same,


----------



## Randman (Aug 7, 2003)

> I am starting to get tired


 Starting? Man, I remember when MTV actually played music videos.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

mtv2 plays them but not everyone gets that on cable and i think that it should be the other way around MTV2 should have shows and reality tv and MTV could play videos all day


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

I don't watch either.  I don't have cable or satellite.  Go DSL!


----------

